# which version of Nvidia driver for mining? (early 2022)



## cryptonomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello,

I am relatively new to mining. I have seen folks say that there are particular Nvidia drivers you don't want to upgrade to. 

If I am deploying a new mining board with a fresh install of Windows, is there a preferred version when the GPUs are 3080 and 3090?

My MB is a Biostar Z590 Duo. 

Many thanks for pointers to info or whatever!


----------



## cryptonomy (Mar 12, 2022)

Your mother would be proud of you, raggul666
My rig is deployed. Solved all the probs without your help! I got it booted and running Kryptex without a monitor and keyboard.


----------

